# Giá phụ kiện máy năng lượng mặt trời



## Vitosa

Máy nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời, gồm 3 bộ phận chính, chúng được kết nối với nhau bằng các phụ kiện là zoong và các phụ tùng đi kèm. Giá phụ kiện máy năng lượng mặt trời?
Phụ kiện máy nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời Vitosa chất lượng tốt, tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, chất lượng vượt trội.

– Chúng tôi là nhà máy sản xuất máy nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời, nên phụ kiện luôn đầy đủ hàng luôn luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ. Đội ngũ kỹ sư >18 năm kinh nghiệm, hỗ trợ 24/24.

– Nhân viên tư vấn nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, tận tâm. Chuẩn hóa quy tình, tiếp cận và đáp ứng mọi yêu cầu từ khách nhanh chóng, không mất thời gian.

– Cam kết giá tốt nhất, tương xứng với chất lượng sản phẩm, giá trị sử dụng hài lòng trên mong đợi.

– Dịch vụ hậu mãi, chăm sóc khách trọn đời. ” *Uy tín, trách nhiệm sau bán hàng tốt nhất !*“. Đảm bảo hài lòng !

Giá phụ kiện máy năng lượng mặt trời​Gioăng chặn máy nước nóng pi 25 ( pi 27)







Gioăng ( Zoong) chặn bên ngoài của đường ống nước cấp – nước xuống .

Gioăng silicon màu trắng gắn ở ống thủy tinh Pi 58






Gioăng silicon màu đen chắn bụi bên ngoài ống thủy tinh pi 58






Ti ren inox cấp nước ra vào pi 27 dùng gioăng.






Chén gối đỡ ống thủy tinh thu nhiệt Pi 58











Phụ kiện máy nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời
Khung chân giá đỡ giàn năng lượng mặt trời có các loại 12 lỗ, 15 lỗ, 18 lỗ, 20 lỗ, 24 lỗ, 30 lỗ






Bình bảo ôn chứa nước nóng đặt hàng theo yêu cầu






Phụ kiện máy nước nóng năng lượng mặt trời
Chi tiết giá cả cũng như đặt hàng số lượng, quý khách hàng vui lòng liên hệ

Bộ phận tư vấn bán hàng: Ms. Thảo 0903047866 – Ms. Loan 0941181956 – Ms. Linh 0917411956 – Ms. Hương 0937690108

Hotline: 02862557557

Công Ty TNHH Vitosa Việt Nam

58/6D Quốc Lộ 22, Mỹ Hòa 1, Xã Trung Chánh, Hóc Môn, Tp.HCM

VPGD/ Nhà máy: 6/7a Phạm Văn Sáng, Ấp 2, Xuân Thới Thượng, Hóc Môn, Tp.HCM


----------

